# KJV / Byz / TR Resources renewed, Parts 1 & 2



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 20, 2020)

*KJV / Byz / TR Resources* renewed (Part 1)

I am posting this anew as there was a serious error in the one I posted years back, plus many of the links of that old post became dead as PB switched to a new site with different formatting.

The first materials here are Byzantine / Majority Text works; I consider the Byz/MT advocates to have done great groundwork of value to us in the defense of the KJV/TR.

Even though some in the Byz/MT school disdain our approach, I will not be subject to “the tyranny of experts” (to use Machen’s memorable phrase) if I do not concur entirely with the methods they use; I may use their work as I see fit, but am not bound by either it or their theoretical constructs. The MT labors are immense and of precious value; we stand on their shoulders – or to perfect the metaphor, we leap from their shoulders to a high rock, upon which we take our stand.

If you find here some online books or articles you greatly value, I would *strongly* suggest you download them and file them ASAP, for some sites / web pages do not live long. Many I had posted in the past have become defunct, particularly those from Way of Life Literature, which are highly valuable. They may be obtained by purchase, whereas they once were free. I may also add to this list as I find new items or remember old ones – although after a while of disuse, threads here at PB are locked and cannot be added to.

-----------

Click *Spoiler* to see what follows



Spoiler



_The Identity of the New Testament Text II_, by Wilbur N. Pickering, ThM PhD
The Identity of the New Testament Text -- Wilbur N. Pickering
Chapter 5 is especially good: Chapter 5
Pickering may have newer editions available online

_The Ancient Text of the New Testament_, By Dr. Jakob van Bruggen
Demar


Maurice Robinson and Wm. Pierpont's “Introduction” to _The New Testament in the Original Greek According to the Byzantine / Majority Textform_.
Introduction to Robinson & Pierpont


THE PRESERVATION OF THE NEW TESTAMENT TEXT: A COMMON SENSE APPROACH,
James A. Borland, Th.D., http://www.tms.edu/tmsj/tmsj10d.pdf


The online versions of the three following John Burgon works can be gotten here:

Works by John William Burgon | Christian Classics Ethereal Library

_Causes of the Corruption of the Traditional Text of the Holy Gospels

Inspiration and Interpretation: Seven Sermons Preached Before the University of Oxford: With Preliminary Remarks

Last Twelve Verses of the Gospel According to S. Mark Vindicated Against Recent Critical Objectors and Established_

One of the most valuable of Burgon’s writings is, _The Revision Revised_, and can be downloaded in pdf here: https://ia800706.us.archive.org/21/items/revisionrevisedt00burg/revisionrevisedt00burg.pdf

Online: https://ccel.org/ccel/burgon/revision_revised/revision_revised.v.html



_Codex B and Its Allies: A Study and an Indictment,_ by Hoskier, Herman Charles

*Part I* :

https://archive.org/details/CodexBAndItsAllies-AStudyAndAnIndictment-Vol1-1914By


_Codex B and Its Allies: *Part II*_ : https://archive.org/details/codexbanditsalli02hoskuoft



_A Plain Introduction to the Criticism of the New Testament_, *Vol. I* by Scrivener, Frederick Henry Ambrose https://archive.org/details/aplainintroducti00scriuoft


_A Plain Introduction to the Criticism of the New Testament_, Vol. II

https://archive.org/details/cu31924092355118


Holy Bible: Greek New Testament (Scrivener 1894)
Prepared by Maurice Robinson: https://biblia.com/books/tr1894mr/Mt

PDF: https://info2.sermon-online.com/greek/Bible/Greek-New_Testament_Scrivener_Textus_Receptus_1894.pdf

Various formats: https://archive.org/details/newtestamentinor00scri


-------------


The following are the more traditional KJV/TR works


Herman C. Hanko, _The Battle for the Bible_: https://graceonlinelibrary.org/doct...d/the-battle-for-the-bible-by-herman-c-hanko/

Hanko, _The Bible Under Attack_: http://www.mountainretreatorg.net/articles/bibleunderattack.html



_The King James Version Defended_, by Dr. Edward F. Hills

Kindle version with original title, _Text and Time: A Reformed Approach to New Testament Textual Criticism_

http://standardbearers.net/uploads/The_King_James_Version_Defended_Dr_Edward_F_Hills.pdf (no TOC)

Online w/TOC: http://www.biblebelievers.com/KJV_Defended_Hills.html

https://archive.org/details/TheKingJamesVersionDefended


Dr. John Cereghin, _In Defense of Erasmus_: In Defense of Erasmus
(unfortunately linked to Riplinger material here)

Or here: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/religion/719815/posts

_What about Erasmus_, David Cloud: https://www.wayoflife.org/database/erasmus.html



_The Septuagint: A Critical Analysis, by Floyd Jones (pdf)_


BRUCE METZGER AND THE CURSE OF TEXTUAL CRITICISM, by Dr. Jeffrey Khoo
Far Eastern Bible College | BRUCE METZGER AND THE CURSE OF TEXTUAL CRITICISM


H.J. De Jonge, ERASMUS AND THE _COMMA JOHANNEUM_ (Not KJV but often quoted)
https://openaccess.leidenuniv.nl/ret...99/279_050.pdf


Will Kinney’s excellent King James Bible Articles: https://brandplucked.webs.com/kjbarticles.htm


An article by Will Kinney about the updatings or “revisings” of the KJV: What About Those Printing Errors in the 1611 Holy Bible?

https://brandplucked.webs.com/printingerrors.htm



The Waldenses and the Bible, by Elder Robert L. Webb: Waldenses and the Bible


_MYTHS ABOUT THE KING JAMES BIBLE_: By David W. Cloud

TABLE OF CONTENTS and links page: http://www.angelfire.com/nt/baptist/6KJVmyths/intro.html

Myth # 1: Erasmus Was A Humanist http://www.angelfire.com/nt/baptist/6KJVmyths/1.html

Myth # 2: Reformation Editors Lacked Sufficient Manuscript Evidence http://www.angelfire.com/nt/baptist/6KJVmyths/2.html

Myth # 3: There Are No Doctrinal Differences Between Bible Texts & Versions http://www.angelfire.com/nt/baptist/6KJVmyths/3.html

Myth # 4: Inspiration Is Perfect, But Preservation Is General http://www.angelfire.com/nt/baptist/6KJVmyths/4.html

Myth # 5: True Scholars Reject The Received Text http://www.angelfire.com/nt/baptist/6KJVmyths/5.html

Myth # 6: The Issues Are Too Complex For The Average Christian To Understand http://www.angelfire.com/nt/baptist/6KJVmyths/6.html


At his Way of Life Literature site Cloud has a “FUNDAMENTAL BAPTIST CD ROM LIBRARY”, which includes, “WAY OF LIFE’S ELECTRONIC KJV DEFENSE LIBRARY” and “WAY OF LIFE’S ELECTRONIC BAPTIST/WALDENSIAN HISTORY LIBRARY” – see here: https://www.wayoflife.org/publications/fundamental_baptist_digital_library.php

Caveat: please be aware (if you are not already) that most IFBs are quite anti-Calvinist! This does not, however, lessen the value of their textual and historical scholarship. I find they are often despised (our brothers in Christ!), but among them are some of the very finest defenders of God’s Word. In this CD no doubt will be found Dispensationalist and anti-Reformed, Arminian material.


“Textual Criticism is Drawn from the Wells of Infidelity”, by David Cloud (article on unbelieving text critics): Textual Criticism Drawns from the Wells of Infidelity





Textual Criticism Drawn From the Wells of Infidelity


Textual Criticism Drawn From the Wells of Infidelity



www.wayoflife.org






The following free e-books by Cloud (also for sale in hardcopy) here:

_THE BIBLE VERSION QUESTION AND ANSWER DATABASE

FAITH VS. THE MODERN BIBLE VERSIONS: A COURSE ON BIBLE TEXTS AND VERSIONS AND A 10-FOLD DEFENSE OF THE KING JAMES BIBLE_ (not free)

_THE MODERN BIBLE VERSION HALL OF SHAME

Unholy Hands on God's Holy Book_

A wealth of info in Cloud’s books, from decades of his research.










Johannine Comma (1 John 5:7) - KJV Today


“For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one.” (1 John 5:7, KJV) “οτι τρεις εισιν οι μαρτυρουντες εν τω ουρανω ο πατηρ ο λογος και το αγιον πνευμα και ουτοι οι τρεις εν εισιν” (1 John 5:7, 1894 Scrivener Textus Receptus) ...




www.kjvtoday.com




Excellent Johannine Comma material: JOHANNINE COMMA.

KJV Today Home, http://www.kjvtoday.com/home Excellent research material!

1 John 5:7 These three are one by Will Kinney


* [I have removed Robert Dabney on 1 John 5:7 as I just became aware of a strong racist statement of his, and in solidarity with my bothers & sisters won't use him; I know he has been forgiven and enlightened in Glory; for the same reason I won't use the Nazi Kittel's work.]

_A History of the Debate Over 1 John 5:7-8_ (ISBN: 1886971056), by Michael Maynard – out of print, extremely rare (PDF from my Google Drive) :
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1vzSK4zJIY5CV8A0kxao0LnwcuC7mOXRG?usp=sharing


John Henry, Standing for the King James Bible webpage (mixed stuff): Standing For The King James Bible


Preservation and Psalm 12:6-7 A Look at the Controversy
Preservation and Psalm 12:6-7
https://www.bibleword.org/wp/preservation-psalm-126-7/6092


God’s Promise to Preserve His Word (Ps 12:5–7)* , *Shin Yeong Gil

https://www.febc.edu.sg/v15/article/def_Gods_promise_to_preserve


Cloud on Preservation: Preservation Is Missing in Standard Works


Preservation Is Missing in Standard Works




Ps 12:6, 7 Bible Presbyterian Church


https://s3.amazonaws.com/truthbpc/resources/vpp_04.pdf




Psalm 12 Revisited - Page 2 - BaptistBoard.com
Psalm 12 Revisited post 11, Dr. Bob








Psalm 12 Revisited


(Psalm 12 from the KJV1769 revision) Help, LORD; for the godly man ceaseth; for the faithful fail from among the children of men. They speak vanity...




www.baptistboard.com






The Authenticity of Mark 16:11-20, James Snapp
(Full version): http://www.textexcavation.com/snapp/...inmkupdate.pdf


Jack Moorman, _Hodges/Farstad “Majority” Text Refuted By Evidence_ (also titled, _When the King James Departs from the “Majority Text” _) :
Search Page Header (search for item #1617)


“That Rascal Erasmus—Defense Of His Greek Text”, by Dr. Daryl R. Coats (available for $2.00 at BFT) Search Page Header (search for item # OP2456).


_Inquiry Into the Integrity Of the Greek Vulgate, Or Received Text Of the New Testament; in which the Greek Manuscripts are newly classed; the Integrity of the Authorised Text vindicated; and the Various Readings traced to their Origin_, by Fredrick Nolan: An Inquiry into the Integrity of the Greek Vulgate (minus _valuable_ Preface)


Downloadable version of Nolan with Preface: Internet Archive: Free Download: An inquiry into the integrity of the Greek Vulgate : or, Received text of the New Testament ; in which the Greek manuscripts are newly classed, the integrity of the authorised text vindicated, and the various readings


Books by Theodore P. Letis (an important historian of the KJV / TR text editions), hardcopy books available online, sometimes pricey because rare:

_Edward Freer Hills’s Contribution to the Revival of the Ecclesiastical Text_, Theodore P. Letis, Paper back, 177 pages.

_The Majority Text: Essays & Reviews in the Continuing Debate_, Theodore P. Letis, Paper back, 210 pages

_The Ecclesiastical Text: Text Criticism, Biblical Authority and the Popular Mind_, Theodore P. Letis
Paper back, 232 pages.


Dr. Jack Moorman, _Forever Settled:  A Survey of the Documents and History of the Bible_: Forever Settled- A Survey of the Documents and History of the Bible.
Also: https://ryftkohiahwithoutthegate.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/forever-settled-by-moorman.pdf

Hardcopy: https://www.amazon.com/Forever-Settled-Survey-Documents-History/dp/1888328061


Dr. Thomas Holland, _Crowned With Glory: The Bible from Ancient Text to Authorized Version_;

some of the material from the book can be found here: Bible Versions F. A. Q., and Answers to Criticisms of the KJV – *scroll down a little to find Holland’s stuff*. This is an excellent book, and well worth acquiring, especially for folks new to this study.

Holland, Manuscript Evidence: http://members.tripod.com/bible_study/courses/mssevidence/original.htm


----------

(Cont. in next post)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 20, 2020)

*KJV / Byz / TR Resources* renewed (Part 2)


Miscellaneous Books (Caveat: many of these authors are IFBs – Independent Fundamentalist Baptists – and are often anti-Calvinism. This does not detract from the value of their textual research. Some, like, Gipp, are associated with Ruckman, but, again, the work listed here is alright).

Some of the books below are available online in digital formats. Very many of the books listed here (especially those marked BFT), are available at:
The Bible for Today
900 Park Avenue
Collingwood, NJ 08108 USA
Phone: 1800 JOHN 10:9, 609 854 4452
Web site: The Bible For Today HomePage

_Defending the King James Bible_, by Dr. D.A. Waite (BFT)
_Forever Settled: A Survey of the Documents And History of the Bible_, Compiled by Jack Moorman (BFT)
_When The KJV Departs From The “Majority Text” _, by Jack Moorman (BFT)
_Missing In Modern Bibles: Is The Full Story Being Told? _, by Jack Moorman (BFT)
_Conies, Brass, and Easter: Answers To “Problem” Passages In The Authorized Version_, by Jack Moorman (BFT
_Early Manuscripts And The Authorized Version_, Jack Moorman (BFT)
_Early Church Fathers And The Authorized Version_, by Jack Moorman (BFT)
_Where the King James Bible Leaves the Greek Text of Theodore Beza 1598_, by Kirk DiVietro (BFT)
_The Septuagint: A Critical Analysis_, by Floyd Jones (BFT)
_Did Jesus and the Apostles Quote from the Septuagint (LXX)? _, Kirk DiVietro (BFT)
_The Real Truth About the Waldenses Bible And The Old Latin Version: A Refutation Of Kutilek…_, by Ken Johnson (BFT)
_Rome And The Bible: Tracing the History of the Roman Catholic Church and Its Persecution of the Bible and of Bible Believers_, by David Cloud
_Examining “The King James Only Controversy” _, by David Cloud
_Unholy Hands on God’s Holy Book: Report on the United Bible Societies_, by David Cloud
_Modern Versions Founded Upon Apostasy_, by David Cloud
_For Love Of The Bible: The Battle for the King James Version and the Received Text from 1800 to Present_, by David Cloud
_Believing Bible Study_, by Edward Hills
_Final Authority_, by William P. Grady (this entire book is available online in audio at Dr. Grady’s site)
_An Understandable History of the Bible_, by Samuel C. Gipp [An Earlier version available online: An Understandable History].
_The Authenticity And Inspiration Of The Holy Scriptures_, by Robert Haldane
_Unholy Hands On the Bible_ (all volumes), by Jay P. Green, Sr.
_If The Foundations Be Destroyed_, by Chick Salliby
_Translators Revived: Biographical Notes Of The KJV Bible Translators_, by Alexander McClure (BFT)
_The Doctrine Of Scripture_, by Homer C. Hoeksema
_The Corruption Of The Word: The Failure Of Modern New Testament Scholarship_, by Kevin James (Microload Press)
_Which Bible?_, by David Otis Fuller (BFT)
_Counterfeit Or Genuine?_, by David Otis Fuller (BFT)
_True Or False?_, by David Otis Fuller (BFT)

BFT also has the sons of Westcott and Hort each publishing their father’s memoirs.


I’m also including my own “Jerusalem Blade’s posts (a partial compilation)” as there is a lot of material in them.

The day is dying, sun low in the sky, night drawing on. It appears the governments even of the “civilized” West are turning against the church of Christ, many seeking to enact legislation silencing and restricting the church by criminal law. The devil has been cast down to the earth, having great wrath, knowing his time is short. Nations rattle nuclear sabers against other nations, and those with eyes to see know that hearts moved by the devil know no restraint or sanity. And in days such as these we still do not have the settled Bible God promised to give us, His beloved children? Shall we have to wait till after the resurrection to get it? Or has He already given it to us? And if He has, which is it?

Our forebears of the Reformation asserted that God indeed had given us His settled Word, an intact Bible faithfully translated from original-language manuscripts, the readings of which originally “...being immediately inspired by God, and by his singular care and providence, kept pure in all ages, are therefore authentical” (WCF 1:8).

As with other prophetic utterances, here we may look back and discern how God fulfilled His promises of preservation. I know it is replied, “But nowhere Scripture says *how* God will keep those (prophetic) promises of preservation.” We often discern the fulfillment of prophecy with *hindsight*. I believe the view of His fulfilling His promises in the Reformation texts has *far* greater merit and credence than all other alternate views.

It has been asked, “If only the Greek Byzantine and its Textus Receptus editions were the providentially preserved text, what about the other locations in the world that had neither a Byzantine nor a refined TR – did they not have a preserved and adequate Bible?” And I would answer:

There is a preserving of the text, and there is a preserving of the text — the latter where its integrity is held even to minute readings not granted the former. That the former was nonetheless efficacious is analogous to the Bibles based upon the CT, ET (Eclectic Text), and MT being efficacious to save and edify God’s people today, as witnessed by the multitudes regenerated and brought to maturity through those who use the NIV, NASB, ESV, etc. The _minute preservation_ occurred in the primary edition (the Ben Chayyim Masoretic Hebrew and the Greek TR and their King James and Geneva translations) which were to serve the English-speaking people and the translations created for the vast missionary work they undertook, which impacted the entire world. There was a progression in the purifying of the text, so as to almost (and some say completely) perfectly reconstitute the original manuscripts of the apostles, even as there has been, in the area of theology, a restoration of apostolic doctrine, which also went through phases of deterioration and eventual renewal.

Thus, even those areas of the church which were non-Greek-speaking also had a “preserved text”—as do multitudes in this present day—though their texts were not “minutely preserved.” The texts they had were efficacious unto the salvation of souls and the sustaining of the churches. The distinction is between an _adequate_ preservation as distinguished from preservation in the _minutiae_.

As regarding the Lord’s promise to preserve His Scripture (Matt 24:35; Psalm 12:6, 7; Isaiah 59:21; etc), many times the people of God have not understood how a prophecy was to be fulfilled until it was a done thing, and then they looked backward to see how He had worked. It is thus in observing how He fulfilled His promise to preserve His word. When the Lord prophesies, does it have to come about instantly? Is there not sometimes progression? We see it is so in the events leading to the formation of the finished product of the editions of the TR from which the KJ translators produced their English masterpiece in God’s providence.

I see no other view of a preserved Bible that makes such sense. Of course others will not agree, but I can defend my view. My stand is by faith, confirmed by reason. It was the faith of the Reformation; we who believe as they did are in good company, despite the views of the moderns. For example, the Johannine Comma (the _most_ disputed TR reading) was cited a proof text for the Trinity in the following confessions and catechisms:

*Westminster Confession of Faith 1646* 2.3
*Westminster Larger Catechism* Q&A 6

*Westminster Shorter Catechism* Q&A 6

*The London Baptist Confession of 1689* 2:3
*The Belgic Confession of 1561*, Article 9 quotes the passage: “There are three who bear witness in heaven– the Father, the Word, and the Holy Spirit– and these three are one.”
*The Heidelberg Catechism of 1563*, Lord’s Day 8, Q&A 25, footnote 5


I’d like to close this with a pertinent quote from an essay by Dr. Theodore Letis:

Both schools [the Critical Text and the Ecclesiastical Text –SMR] interpret the data of NT textual criticism and modern translations differently, and both groups fill in the gaps in the data with assumptions which favor their given position. I hope some are beginning to see that this is not an argument between scholarship (the established school represented by Carson) and non-scholarship (the challenging school which has traditionally been treated as non-scholarly and completely uncritical). To the contrary, the best representatives of both schools display genuine scholarship. Why is it, then, that these two schools co-exist on this all-important issue of the very wording of the NT text?​
He closes the essay with these words,

Some will fault me for not answering every objection of Carson’s, but it was only our intention to raise the old issue of presuppositions and to underscore the fact that this debate is not one between experts with data and non-experts with dogma, but rather one between experts with the same data, but different dogma—the dogma of neutrality versus the dogma of providence… (pp. 201-204). [From, _The Majority Text: Essays And Reviews In The Continuing Debate_, the essay, “In Reply to D.A. Carson’s ‘The King James Version Debate’ ”.]​

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------

